# Beam Fiber's Crazy Cheap Broadband Plans



## sygeek (May 16, 2011)

Someone linked me this site on steam today, confused with what it is, I decided to give it a look. Looks like there's a ISP called Beam using the fiber technology (not common in India) but I didn't expect it to be nowhere near affordable.

*easycaptures.com/fs/uploaded/435/9188923650.png

What the..... 10 Mbps unlimited speed @ Rs. 1000, something looked fishy there but the site looks, decent and valid enough. I've signed up for the service. I'm still not expecting quality service from them, gonna read some reviews of their service tomorrow, It's too late now.

Anyone aware of their service or are you using it at the moment? Can I expect quality service from them?

_Update_: Looks like there's a 30GB FUP in the 10Mbps plan (which is enough for me) after which they will downgrade the bandwidth to 2Mbps (enough for me again). I'm DEFINITELY gonna switch to Beam if their service is decent enough and available where I live.. (BSNL sucks, too much problems).

Update[2]: Their service is only available in Hyderabad. Why do the good ISPs and their plans never get released nationwide..


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 16, 2011)

- Installation charges will apply depending on plan chosen
- All plans are inclusive of taxes
- Fair Usage Policy applies for Unlimited Data Plans
- * Free usage limit applicable for downloads only, uploads are unlimited 

read terms below.... 

All Plans Fiber to Home

Fair Usage Policy

and if you crossed FUP in 10mbps, then also you have no problem, because they giving speed of 2mbps after FUP.....  is this real ?? or someone is joking ?  

if this is true, ie 2mbps REAL unlimited is only (10,000/12= Rs. 833)....


wait , something is wrong.... because, notice they have no *B-Max850* scheme in any plan, but in list of FUP, they have this plan.... is this a fake site then ???


----------



## sygeek (May 16, 2011)

Read that already , agree with most of the terms


----------



## azzu (May 16, 2011)

Tech.Masti said:


> - Installation charges will apply depending on plan chosen
> - All plans are inclusive of taxes
> - Fair Usage Policy applies for Unlimited Data Plans
> - * Free usage limit applicable for downloads only, uploads are unlimited
> ...



It aint a FAke site...
iam  a beam fiber customer...
iam on 600rs plan which was 786 kbps later and has been converted to 1mbps..(after fup i still get 786 kbps that awesome...)
seriously looking to upgrade to 10mbps plan


----------



## sygeek (May 16, 2011)

^Is their service good? Is it available in Lucknow? 
Also can you please enter "ping google.co.in" in RUN and tell me the output...


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 16, 2011)

azzu said:


> It aint a FAke site...
> iam  a beam fiber customer...
> iam on 600rs plan which was 786 kbps later and has been converted to 1mbps..(after fup i still get 786 kbps that awesome...)
> seriously looking to upgrade to 10mbps plan



oh... i thought that it may be a fake site, thanx for verifying about them, really good schemes then, is this available in kolkata??? how good is service?? share your experience then....


----------



## thetechfreak (May 16, 2011)

I have only 2 sentences for you-


1)Best of luck, doesnt look look real
2) Please Please Please keep us updated   and after you get it, you must keep your PC on 24 hours to host our Urban Terror Sessions.


----------



## gagan007 (May 16, 2011)

guess it is much better than ACTTV which is giving FTTH (fiber to the home) in B'lore

:: ACT Television ::

Never tried ACTTV though


----------



## furious_gamer (May 16, 2011)

@SyGeek

Is it available in B'lore?


----------



## sygeek (May 16, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> 1)Best of luck, doesnt look look real


Azzu is already using it . It is not fake for sure.


> 2) Please Please Please keep us updated   and after you get it, you must keep your PC on 24 hours to host our Urban Terror Sessions.


Sure thing!



> Is it available in B'lore?


You can contact them - +914066272727. I've already signed up for the service and got this message - 

*i.imm.io/5GmB.jpeg


----------



## Ricky (May 16, 2011)

Even its fake.. its awesome in current scenerio ..


----------



## amitava82 (May 16, 2011)

Not at all attractive with FUP. I'm paying Rs.750 for UL 2mbps bsnl.


----------



## sygeek (May 16, 2011)

No such plan available where I live..ISP?


----------



## gagan007 (May 16, 2011)

amitava82 said:


> Not at all attractive with FUP. I'm paying Rs.750 for UL 2mbps bsnl.



you may want to correct that. 750 UL is at 512 Kbps


----------



## furious_gamer (May 16, 2011)

amitava82 said:


> Not at all attractive with FUP. I'm paying Rs.750 for UL 2mbps bsnl.



ISP? in Bangalore? I am looking for a plan like this.


----------



## amitava82 (May 16, 2011)

Already said, BSNL. Not sure if they actually have 2mbps at that price. I applied for 750c but they gave me 2mbps at same price. Lucky I guess.


----------



## sygeek (May 16, 2011)

^I'm using the 750 plan with 512 Kbps, are you sure that it is 2Mbps because I don't think so .


----------



## soumo27 (May 16, 2011)

I have signed up for this ... Waiting for their email... 

Hope they have service in Kolkata!


----------



## Faun (May 16, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> you may want to correct that. 750 UL is at 512 *k*bps



fixed !...................


----------



## Vyom (May 16, 2011)

Well, I called their Customer Care number. And got to know, that this service is just in Hyderabad.
Lucky people of Hyderabad!


----------



## soumo27 (May 17, 2011)

oh bad luck!!!


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 17, 2011)

only in Hyderabad


----------



## furious_gamer (May 17, 2011)

That sucks.vamsi will be glad to hear this....


----------



## techfreek (Jun 2, 2011)

if u beam sort of broadband u can try *www.acttv.in/broadband_tariffs.html the plans are ok compared to beam..!!

Yes i am a beam customer and get decent speeds



amitava82 said:


> Not at all attractive with FUP. I'm paying Rs.750 for UL 2mbps bsnl.



who is selling this plan? fake plan..


----------



## sygeek (Jun 2, 2011)

techfreek said:


> if u beam sort of broadband u can try :: ACT Television :: the plans are ok compared to beam..!!


Is it available in Lucknow?


----------



## techfreek (Jun 2, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> Is it available in Lucknow?



no its only in bangalore. how can u expect something like fttb or ftth in lucknow.??


----------



## sygeek (Jun 2, 2011)

^BTW, aren't you the guy from Indian BroadBand Forum?


----------



## azzu (Jun 2, 2011)

hmmm
iam on now same 600rs plan
and my speed got upgraded to 1mbps  with fup of 20gb and after that i get 786kbps not bad at all..
downloaded 65+gb of stuff last month..
other plans r good too


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 2, 2011)

just hope beam comes to other cities soon... do they have any plans of expansion in the near future?

all AirHell customers are definitely going to switch to beam


----------



## asingh (Aug 2, 2011)

I want this stuff in Delhi.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 2, 2011)

I want this in Bangalore !


----------



## Vyom (Aug 2, 2011)

@asingh: Errr. No... WE want this Stuff in Delhi!!!!
Man, the plans they have, is CRAZYY!!


----------



## TheMost (Aug 2, 2011)

10Mbps for 1000 --- Ping me when this is real bro ....

I will grab for sure ..


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 2, 2011)

This is real ! 

But only in Hyderabad !


----------



## sygeek (Aug 2, 2011)

The good stuff is always out of reach..


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 2, 2011)

, I hope they launch it soon in B'lore although we already have Acttv as fiber optic ISP...but not at those rates


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 2, 2011)

^^ Spectranet is offering me 512kbps unlimited at 599 per month. How is that plan guys. It is TRUE un-limited. Will i go for this or Reliance/Airtel?


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 2, 2011)

Are you going for Wireless connection ? If yes then there is NO FUP and the speeds are good . 

I am using it !


----------



## Sarath (Aug 2, 2011)

Lets not just go calling it fake. I have Railwire in my neighbouring apartment (but not in mine). The plans are so good that I almost shed a tear at the loss. 

Usually these small scale ISPs provide more VFM.


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 2, 2011)

I have heard issues with railwire...bandwidth issues mainly.like download speed is real slow like that.during some of the days the browsing speed is itself very slow. in BSNL atleast it is constant. But I am not happy anyways....


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 2, 2011)

@Guys
Can i go for local ISP, Spectranet?


----------



## Sarath (Aug 2, 2011)

Never heard of that. Which area?


----------



## Davidboon (Aug 3, 2011)

I am a beam fiber user , their speeds are just awesome but their customer care sucks like anything .


----------



## Krow (Aug 3, 2011)

I heard people saying that it is better to call the local Beam technicians than their customer care.


----------



## Davidboon (Aug 4, 2011)

Krow said:


> I heard people saying that it is better to call the local Beam technicians than their customer care.



personally i have been fed up of ringing their customer care ,  they wont attend your call till 10 minutes and that too their number is not toll free and you cant get the technician at your door without pestering them for 3-4 times a day . and yes if you have the technicians number , then you can get the work done easily and when they are unwilling to come a little bit of bribing works   .


----------



## sygeek (Aug 4, 2011)

Davidboon said:


> personally i have been fed up of ringing their customer care ,  they wont attend your call till 10 minutes and that too their number is not toll free and you cant get the technician at your door without pestering them for 3-4 times a day . and yes if you have the technicians number , then you can get the work done easily and when they are unwilling to come a little bit of bribing works   .


Everything comes with a catch, just be glad with your bandwidth.


----------



## azzu (Aug 4, 2011)

Davidboon said:


> personally i have been fed up of ringing their customer care ,  they wont attend your call till 10 minutes and that too their number is not toll free and you cant get the technician at your door without pestering them for 3-4 times a day . and yes if you have the technicians number , then you can get the work done easily and when they are unwilling to come a little bit of bribing works   .



it wasn't the similar with me...
pretty fast response for me though....
contacted them couple of times and there was technician at my place in less than 32 hours..


----------



## techfreek (Aug 8, 2011)

Krow said:


> I heard people saying that it is better to call the local Beam technicians than their customer care.



Mostly That is the Case, Depends on the area you live. Before taking the connection Check in with other Beam customers in your street.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 8, 2011)

This kind of speed is still worth with a "catch"


----------



## Revolution (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice plans but sadly not available in Kolkata


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 9, 2011)

They are the best plans I guess in India unless someone comes up with a local carrier !


----------



## veddotcom (Aug 9, 2011)

10 Mbps @Rs.1000....Awesome yaar .Currently I m using 1 Mbps Unlimited [No FUP] @Rs 936 in PATNA. 

*i25.lulzimg.com/55b9b6.png

Source : Dreamnet.co.in


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 22, 2011)

Bangalore guys, please check this:
YOU Broadband & Cable India Limited: Leading High Speed Broadband Internet Service provider in India. Super Fast Connection.

Actually its advt. already came a week ago in TOI.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 22, 2011)

Thinking of this

HURRICANE YOU 25GB 1 Month 	12Mbps-1Mbps 	25600 	30 	906 + 93 = 	999 /-

12 Mbps upto 25GB then 1Mbps UL !


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 22, 2011)

yupp, that's one plan to go


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 22, 2011)

You changing ? 

Where do you live ?


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 22, 2011)

I live in Koramangala. Yaar I will wait for some reviews before change. You will find it hard to believe but I am very happy with my BSNL connection 

Actually I have burnt my hands while using Hathway. They promised good speed and all (I took 1Mbps plan) but during night the download speed used to drop to as low as 25-40KBps!


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 22, 2011)

Ok . I will also wait .


----------



## MohsinMan99 (Aug 26, 2011)

I am using Beam since 2 years and have absolutely no problem with their service. I haven't had any "server downs"/reliability problems up till now and hopefully this will continue. I am using 600RS plan.

*Oh, and Beam Customer Care sucks!!!*  
The good part is that their office is like about 10 steps away from me home so...you can expect how cool stuff is going for me. 

If anyone is going for Beam, please do check with the service in your area from other customers, don't buy long term packs(cause Beam later doesn't give a damn if you give them the money firsthand) and do check before buying.
_
Some ISP's in the city are using the "Beam" name to lure customers and offering pathetic speeds of 256kbps at 500 monthly. I noticed some complaints came from such ISP's on websites._


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 26, 2011)

MohsinMan99 said:


> don't buy long term packs(cause Beam later doesn't give a damn if you give them the money firsthand) and do check before buying.



that's really cool and handy advice


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 26, 2011)

Yea . Long term plans are a no no for local ISP providers !


----------



## abhidev (Aug 26, 2011)

dropped them a query asking whether they will able available in mumbai...they said they are planning to expand soon...and that would take another 2 yrs


----------



## akash22 (Aug 29, 2011)

Guys this is good. when are they going to avail their plans in kolkata?
Currently  i m using wishnet internet service 512Kbps unlimited plan@Rs561 and speed is quite decent between 60-80kbps.


----------

